# Snake Saves Family From Fire



## moosenoose (Feb 24, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-24-2010
*Source:* Irish Ad Network



> A Chinese man who nursed a dying snake back to health claims it saved his family by raising the alarm when their house was on fire.
> 
> Yu Feng, of Fushun, in Liaoning province, found the dying black snake outside his home, reports the Liaosheng Evening Post.
> 
> ...



No doubt he'd been treating himself quite heavily with "special" herbal medicines!  



> Yu explained: "I was asleep when suddenly I felt something cold on my face. I opened my eyes and it was Long Long.



Either that or his room mate was turkey slapping him! I still think drugs may have been involved here!

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 24, 2010)

Well its about time a snake got recognised for their bravery and as man's best friend ...tooooo long has the dog been put on this pedestal........


----------



## Tayla152girl (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats awesome! how many times in your life could you say a black snake woke you up by being on your face,biting your clothes and whipping its tail to tell you your house was on fire?? Lucky man


----------



## Tayla152girl (Feb 24, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Well its about time a snake got recognised for their bravery and as man's best friend ...tooooo long has the dog been put on this pedestal........


 ah very true...dogs are trained for that kind of stuff! Not snakes...they are just awesome and clever all by themselves


----------



## herptrader (Feb 24, 2010)

I love the name of the snake... it is so literal!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 24, 2010)

wow I would like to have some of that herbal medicine he used to save the black snake LOL I suffer from arthiritis (that is true broken wrist horse riding accident, knee injuries from playin rugby)


----------



## FAY (Feb 24, 2010)

bhahaha Long Long...at least that is better than 'Monty"..lol


----------



## falconboy (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm surprised the snake didn't _become_ herbal medicine over there.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 25, 2010)

"sss sss sss"
"whats that Long Long, the house is on fire?"
"sss sss sss"
Whats that, you already have the cat, okay, lets get out of here"


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 25, 2010)

-Peter said:


> "sss sss sss"
> "whats that Long Long, the house is on fire?"
> "sss sss sss"
> Whats that, you already have the cat, okay, lets get out of here"


 
:lol: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahah. this made me laugh hard.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 25, 2010)

-Peter said:


> "sss sss sss"
> "whats that Long Long, the house is on fire?"
> "sss sss sss"
> Whats that, you already have the cat, okay, lets get out of here"



:lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant! 

I think long is pronounced "loong" and is Chinese for dragon.


----------



## thegatti (Mar 1, 2010)

lol.....the snake version of Skippy! LOL that would be a great show.


----------

